# News Alert....possible snow on the way NE!



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Maybe so and maybe not, but the tease begins! I'll believe it when I see it.

Check it out....

http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&myadc=0&traveler=0&article=0


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Shhhhhh


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Or will it go out to sea! They have been teasing us for way too long! Seems like every week they talk about a big one rolling in! Well we have only had one good one in this neck of the woods!


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

douglasl330 said:


> Or will it go out to sea! They have been teasing us for way too long! Seems like every week they talk about a big one rolling in! Well we have only had one good one in this neck of the woods!


I know, shhhhhhhh!

I half want it to snow and the other half is a lazy *******.

Posted later: Oh, I see, no free speech here. ******* means fatherless child. ***** means female dog. We wouldn't want to offend anyone using words in the dictionary. What is this, a puritanical colony or the United States in 2006? I understand not wanting foul language on your site and that it is the site owner's decision and all, but certain words are used for emphasis and to express freely how one feels. Gimme a break.

Wait, I can say *****, but not *******. That is silly.


----------



## Humvee13 (Jan 30, 2004)

Up to 12 inches possible on LI Finally!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I would have been happy with 4 inches but 12 will do lol.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Works for me


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

*Bring it on!!!*

I believe it when i see it .[Does seeing it in your mind count??]


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I hope it really happens! I HATE it when they predict a big storm, then the night before the storm thay say "oh, it went out to sea, we'll only get up to one inch." They're saying 6-12" total here in Northern, NJ..I'll beleive it when I see it I would really like to get some real snow after January  !


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Possible snow......I think it is gonna happen and it isn't gonna be a small storm either. So far we have been lucky this winter and now it is pay back time for us. With this storm coming along the coast where I live we are gonna have heavy snow and gusty wind which will make for some good drifts. I think that we are gonna be really really REALLY busy this weekend fellas payup payup It's about damn time too


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Well, I put the plow back on today. Usually that would assure it doesn't snow.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

It will snow, finally more then 5". Glad we are going to get a nice dumping for the first time this year, wont be like the big one last year though. The more the better, I love plowing big storms.

The plows won't go on until saturday maybe around dark or a little after.


----------

